# Night Allowance-Student Visa holder



## Boroniaheights (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi everyone,

can an international student visa holder works night allowance - as this is not calculated in working hours, but only as a "night allowance payment"?
Thanks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Boroniaheights said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can an international student visa holder works night allowance - as this is not calculated in working hours, but only as a "night allowance payment"?
> Thanks.


They only count hours worked. Not what you get paid.


----------



## Boroniaheights (Dec 12, 2016)

Perfect. Thanks so much.


----------

